# Bogus Marker Length



## Dudley (Jul 29, 2007)

Tried to save a photo processed in The Gimp and got this error msg. Anyone got a clue. TKS


----------



## Garbz (Jul 29, 2007)

I can't see the message.


----------



## wcyates (Jan 14, 2008)

I have used Gimp as my photo egiting program for a long time and have not had any problems until now. All I really do with it is pull in a picture, crop it, and erase out the background to have white behind my picture (no layers). For some reason I have some pictures that I have taken from a camera that I have used for a long time. Now they will not work in this manner. I can do what I need until I try to save the finished picture and I get errors. 

JPEG Library Error 

Bogus Marker Length 

Plug-in could not save image 

I have downladed the newest version of Gimp as well as tried this operation on three diferent computers with three different operation systems and the same holds true. I can use other photo editing programs and they all work with the .jpg files but they do not have the options that Gimp has so they can't help me. I have tried to save the pictures as other formats but haven't found one that works. I can't imagen what could be special about these .jpg files. I could sure use your help. 
Thanks, wcyates


----------



## veroamore (Jul 6, 2008)

did you ever figure this out?  i'm getting the same error with a couple of photos.  it's really frustrating.  other photos from the same camera, same day are fine but i've found 2 that gimp just won't save (worse, it tries to save and leaves a 0 byte file in its place when it fails!  thank god i made copies before attempting to edit!!)

-s


----------



## reg (Jul 8, 2008)

Why did 3 different one post hit-and-runners come in on this thread?


----------



## berfel (Aug 3, 2008)

Why?...like me this is the first site that comes up in a Google search for "Bogus marker length" which as I have figured out is a generic error message from The Gimp for a corrupted file.  For me it occurred from old files that have been moved around from CDs and networked files, WIndows to Linux.  Probably just a lost bit somewhere.  Unfortuantly there is no real answer that I've found.  The best I've come up with is to load the file into a browser which works about half the time and take a screenshot.  Probably not the answer folks on a photo forum are looking for, but it's the best I've come up with.  

Good luck and yes this is probably the last you will hear from me.

Fred at 96trees.com


----------

